# Missing my favorite snacks and foods



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

KatanaDV20 said:


> I've been the Ph now for 12 days and all of my grocery missions here have been about 1000PHP more than my Aldi and Lidl missions back home. Missing the Walkers crisps, thick Greek yogurt and pasty Hovis slices already 😄 but the local City Mall has excellent bread.


Lays are Walkers crisps and Selecter it Walls ice cream.


----------



## KatanaDV20 (Mar 27, 2020)

Gary D said:


> Lays are Walkers crisps and Selecter it Walls ice cream.


Thanks for the tip! Off tomorrow to the store and will try one of those Selecter brand ice creams. Seen some flavours I haven't tasted before. I did see a lot of Lays crisps, lots of cheesy flavours , the search continues for salt n vinegar as really want my gf to try some. The other ones do look tasty though so will grab a pack. The local PureGold has decent prices but its a small place so gonna go to the big SaveMore in the Robinson Mall.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

KatanaDV20 said:


> Thanks for the tip! Off tomorrow to the store and will try one of those Selecter brand ice creams. Seen some flavours I haven't tasted before. I did see a lot of Lays crisps, lots of cheesy flavours , the search continues for salt n vinegar as really want my gf to try some. The other ones do look tasty though so will grab a pack. The local PureGold has decent prices but its a small place so gonna go to the big SaveMore in the Robinson Mall.


Yes salt and vinegar are available, don't be too disappointed if the gf is not keen on them.


----------



## grahamw57 (May 27, 2018)

Branston Pickle, Piccalilli, Marmite, proper brown bread, proper sausages, British bacon...and ham...and salad cream, and brown sauce...+ + + .  Other than those ...


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Kabana and decent cheese, oh and real beef. Oh and vine ripened tomatoes, and the list grows.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

grahamw57 said:


> Branston Pickle, Piccalilli, Marmite, proper brown bread, proper sausages, British bacon...and ham...and salad cream, and brown sauce...+ + + .  Other than those ...


Branston pickle, salad cream, marmite, hp brown sauce etc are all available on the likes of Lazada.....for a price.


----------



## grahamw57 (May 27, 2018)

Gary D said:


> for a price.


Exactly. 
I will wait for the Balikbayan box from my son in England.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

grahamw57 said:


> Exactly.
> I will wait for the Balikbayan box from my son in England.


Likewise


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

I purchased chocolate chip cookies at Landmark in Makati.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Howard_Z said:


> I purchased chocolate chip cookies at Landmark in Makati.


Well done Howard, I can get them from the local sari sari store. Widely available everywhere.


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

Landmark had lots of "junk food" Dozens of kinds of potato chips including pringles. Many kinds of cookies and candy.
But I do not think Landmark has the UK food others here are talking about.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I miss the Gherkin or baby dill whole pickles they do sell at S & R for a reasonable price, I've seen smaller pickles jars sold at a the various chains but the price is very high and quantity very low. 

Also Kraft Mac & Cheese it seems to be missing from the shelves along with the large box of Knorr mashed potatoes or Knorr chicken and noodle packaged soups.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Howard_Z said:


> Landmark had lots of "junk food" Dozens of kinds of potato chips including pringles. Many kinds of cookies and candy.
> But I do not think Landmark has the UK food others here are talking about.


You have to look around, Heinz tomato ketchup seems widely available. I have seen Heinz baked beans in a couple of places, Glorietta in Makati was one. There are a few Marks and Spencers around but the prices are eye watering. SM have a relationship with UK Tesco so one or two bits and pieces are available like tea bags and muesli. Mc Vities bisquits can be found. One of the biggest problems in the Philippines is a total lack of stock control, so if you see it buy it, even empty the shelf because you may never see it again.


----------



## magsasaja (Jan 31, 2014)

Gary D said:


> You have to look around, Heinz tomato ketchup seems widely available. I have seen Heinz baked beans in a couple of places, Glorietta in Makati was one. There are a few Marks and Spencers around but the prices are eye watering. SM have a relationship with UK Tesco so one or two bits and pieces are available like tea bags and muesli. Mc Vities bisquits can be found. One of the biggest problems in the Philippines is a total lack of stock control, so if you see it buy it, even empty the shelf because you may never see it again.


Most things are available, but as you said the prices are high. 
I travel quite a bit with work and it’s easy for me to pick something up on the way home without having to make a special trip. Yesterday I stopped at Santis and picked up a nice bit of French Brie. They sell per 100g, so you don’t have to break the bank for a small treat every so often. 





Imported Cheese Philippines - Säntis Delicatessen


Experience the delicious taste of Säntis Delicatessen's finest selection of imported cheese in the Philippines. Click here to learn more!




www.santis-deli.com


----------



## KatanaDV20 (Mar 27, 2020)

There is a grocery store I came across in Iloilo called in a building called Plazuela. It has a nice import section. Saw UK and American yummies in there. Next time I go will take some pics. 

When it comes to UK stuff I find its just the bread (Tesco fresh baked sourdough bread is lush) and thick Greek yogurts I miss the most.

Some American ( lived in California and Colorado for 9 years) snacks I miss are Little Juans burritos , Hot Pockets, & Twinkies. When it comes to sodas its A&W Root Beer. I also wish Iloilo had a Subway and Taco Bell! My gf told me Subway used to be here years ago but they bugged out. Surprised to hear that and the cause was not revealed. I'd find it hard to believe that they were not getting enough footfall as that kinda grub is popular here. I miss the footlong meatball sub.

There was a Subway at Terminal 4 in Singapore Changi airport so I used to get my fix there before hopping on the plane to Iloilo - even THAT has now gone to be replaced by another noodle soup place.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

We are within an easy drive of Subic Freeport where there are several deli's so anything cheese or ham like are available. The only thing missing are proper British bangers, The breakfast sausages aren't up to it but if needs be we make do.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Katana, our Subway went out of business right before Covid started and the main reason I think is that they only offered 6" at steep price when the SM mall had McDonald's, Pizza Hut and several other local food chains, there also wasn't much of a place to sit.

I never got the chance to order either, another thing I noticed was that the bread options were very limited.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Today's lunch


----------



## KatanaDV20 (Mar 27, 2020)

Gary D said:


> Today's lunch


Looks super tasty! That with mash, gravy & a chilled A&W would hit the spot.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

KatanaDV20 said:


> Looks super tasty! That with mash, gravy & a chilled A&W would hit the spot.


I would prefer boiled new potatoes, peas, carrots and gravy. Had half a tin of Heinz baked beans open so made do with them.
I cooked it in an air fryer, best thing we ever bought.


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

Made our first trip to S&R here in Fairview area of Caloocan the other day and it was decent in terms of what they had. I noticed some things that Costco sells in a 2-pack were split into singles for about same price for 2 in U.S. THey did have some nice looking imported high end hams for Christmas, which we'll get soon, presuming not all gone now. Have good coffee that I'm now brewing every morning. Large bag of Kirkland dog food for the "Wonder Doodle" was affordable, although about $20 more than home. Booze selection was good, but I've cut back there. So, like Steve, I'm looking for some good beef and noted one of fellas down in Subic found good lean ground beef at the S&R he shops; so, we'll see. Made mistake of having meatballs at Italiannis in Makati last week....lots of gristle and way too dry. Costco's frozen Italian meatballs are good; so, will check S&R next trip. Learning as I go since only been back (to stay) for a week now.


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

Gary D said:


> Well done Howard, I can get them from the local sari sari store. Widely available everywhere.


Ahhhh, but depends on what Brand one is after! None are the same, especially those packaged here, although did have a killer chocolate chip cookie at our nearby Starbucks. Cheap?...Not really I guess, But soooooo Good!


----------

